# JCB 214e Tranny Problems



## WMCMCS (May 6, 2017)

Hello, I have a 2001 JCB 214e 4x4.
the machine had recently been run low on tranny oil. the warning light came on to alarm low oil. after adding fluid the machine would move in reverse only.
since I have, checked all fuses and solenoids for power. found the tranny fuse by the battery bad and replaced it.
machine will not move in forward or reverse now.
Is there additional electrical components I could check, or is my problem deeper.
Thanks in advance for any advise possibly given.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are transmission disconnect switches on the main gear shift lever and on the loader control lever. If a switch fails or the wire gets damaged the power shuttle will disengage the shuttle clutch.


----------



## WMCMCS (May 6, 2017)

Thanks RC, ended up being a clogged screen in the oil pan.
All good now. Thanks for the response.


----------

